# Happy birthday CosmosMom!



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Happy birthday to you!

May you get a bazillion extra kisses from Cosmo and Ahnold! Happy birthday, Cosmosmom. arty:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

arty:arty:Happy Birthday!!!!! May your day be filled with Hav kisses!!!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!eace:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Cosmosmom!!!!!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hope you have a great day 

Amanda


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

happy birthday!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday! Hav a great day!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Happy Birthday!! Hope it's a great day!! :cheer2:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Happy Birthday, my Birthday-Twin!*


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hope this will be the best year ever!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

arty: Happy Birthday! arty:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday!

Hope you have a great day!!!:whoo:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Happy Bday!!









Hahaha... sorry, i just had to... lol

Ryan


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Now, now, Ryan... you're going to be giving us Canucks a bad name!! LOL

Or not!  LOL

HAPPY BIRTHDAY COSMOSMOM !!!!! 

I hope you get a chance to celebrate amidst all those renos you're doing!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Happy Happy Birthday!! :whoo:arty:


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

I hope you can spend the day doing WHATEVER you want!!!
Here are some suggestions.....

:ranger: :couch2: :bathbaby: :hungry:  :laugh: :rockon:

@>~~~~~HAPPY BIRTHDAY~~~~~<@


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)




----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

and many more!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:cheer2:arty::clap2:Happy Birthday!:cheer2:arty::clap2:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Happy Bday!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Happy Birthday :cheer2: Hope you have a MAAA-Velous one DAAAA-Ling!! :cheer2:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

HAVE A WONDERFUL BIRTHDAY TODAY !! ENJOY EVERY MINUTE!!:whoo:arty:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Hope this is the best year yet!!!!
:grouphug:
Shelly


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Have a great one!!

Ryan, that is hilariousound:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, COSMOSMOM!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Happy Birthday, if you need any help with that cake I'm your girl just give me a call.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Happy birthday to you!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

*Hope you had a great birthday!!!arty:*


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

*Thank you - Cosmosmom*

I just wanted to thank you all for my Happy Birthday messages - especially the hunky guy !!
You people are wonderful - I am so happy I found this forum .. 
You people are fantastic a wealth of information and support and Happy Birthday greeting too .. 
As my friend Donna & Miss Tulip would say _ Too Too much fun !!


----------

